# Hello everybirdie!!



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I am an old member so many of you guys may not know me, but for those who remember me, well, hello!! It's been a long time, and my birdies and I are doing just fine 

Candy and Tony, my cockatiels, are doing great! My doggies, Gizmo and Eddie, are fine as well. I have been busy with work and life, but thought I might check in and see what's happening here on TB. 
So, hi everyone *


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very good to see your name on the board Dee...:hug:
Also very good to hear that Candy, Tony, Eddie, and Gizmo are all doing well. Stop by a little more often and please do show some recent pic's of all your little friend's...:yes:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Dee!

I'm glad to hear you and your feathered and furry friends are all well and happy. 

Best wishes!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hey, Dee! It's great to see you around here  :wave: 

I'm so glad to hear that all your little ones are doing well! We'd love some updated hoto: if you have any! 

Cheers :hug:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Well, here are my babies:
Candy - she is still my shy girl, still overpreening her wings (as you can see on the side of her wing, she is missing some feathers)
Gizmo - my little guy; he is about to turn three years old in December. He is a crazy little thing.
Tony - he has beautiful feathers and is a strong flier. He is not afraid to navigate through the whole downstairs of the house.
Eddie - getting older (probably about 14 years of age right now), and sleeps a lot, bless him.
They sure keep me busy.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It's great to see all your little ones, Dee.
Thanks for sharing the updated pictures with us.

It's hard to believe Gizmo is going to be three already!  
I remember when you got him.*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*I know!!
And the cockatiels are six years old too 
Time is flying.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're gorgeous! I also remember when you got Gizmo, I can't believe it's been that long already, wow :scare: 

I'm so glad they're all doing well!


----------

